
Siri Says Nokia Lumia 900, Not Apple iPhone, Is The Best Smartphone Ever - jacquesm
http://www.pcworld.com/article/255508/siri_says_nokia_lumia_900_not_apple_iphone_is_the_best_smartphone_ever.html
======
gabrielmldantas
Guess what the Lumia 900 has to say about what is the best smartphone ever:
[http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2012/05/12/guess-what-
happens-w...](http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2012/05/12/guess-what-happens-when-
you-ask-the-nokia-lumia-what-the-best-smartphone-ever-is/)

------
drallison
Well it's not Siri but the Wolfram Alpha search engine that reaches that
conclusion based of 5 reviews.

------
twiceaday
Why is this notable? Should Apple capture all variations of "best smartphone"
and say "latest iPhone"?

